# SELLING ITEMS ON THE FORUM



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

As some of you are aware, I have opened a new business ( BAYWATCH ARMS & ACCESSORIES ). With winter on its way. I would like to offer from time to time offer members the chance to get certain items at a good price, and a one on one customer service at the same time. Keep in mind these will be arms related items. at this current time nothing that requires a FFL. If the majority of the poll responses are against me using the forum as a free marketing tool to help grow the business, I will not crowd the forum with sale items. But if the majority of people would enjoy seeing items at special pricing, I will be more than happy to supply what I can, at the best price I possibly can. Either way, I will honor what ever the outcome of the reflects.

NOTE: THIS POLL DOES NOT IN ANYWAY REFLECT WHAT OTHERS MAY SALE ON THIS FORUM. I AM ONLY TRYING TO SEE IF THE FORUM MEMEBERS MAY HAVE AN INTEREST IN THE PRODUCTS THAT I WOULD BE SELLING FROM MY NEW BUSINESS.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I would like to see special offers here, but I would suggest they all be in one area that does not show up under "Posts since my last visit" Make it where someone interested has to go to the section to "shop" instead of crowding out other posts.



Good luck in the new business.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I would be glad to keep them in one section only. But I don't if that would work? Even if you were to keep in the original post, wouldn't everytime you add something to that post it would come up as recent post. If there is a way, let me know._


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I say keep them in the misc. for sale column and everything will be good. I cruice that thread all the time.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

why not stick it in the promo and discount section??


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Tim not to derail your thread but do you have a storefront for this new project. Just curious because I live in Cantonment as well and would stop in from time to time.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_No, I don't have a store front at this time. Primarily in the beginning stages will be e-commerce, and local word of mouth. Not a lot in stock right now, but I will be slowing trying build up some inventory. I have been looking around for a place. But, just haven't found the right place yet. Currently working with the county on getting conditional useage for the house address. And then If the time arrise where I need a larger place, then I will go down that road. You are welcome to come by anytime you like. May not have much to look at. But I can get you just about anything you need with the exception of FFL required items. Just give me a call if you want to come by. 850.968.9989_


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

If we could have a firearms section added it would work perfectly in there along with taking away some of the same traffic from the various items section.


----------

